# Looking for a Yorkie



## Tanner's Mom

Yes I know this is "Maltese" only, but a girl I work with has her heart set on a Yorkie. I'm trying to keep her from going to the newspaper and I know several of y'all have Yorkies. Can anyone recommend a breeder in the SE area, i.e., I'm in SC so NC or GA would be close.


----------



## Ladysmom

You might want to steer your friend over to http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2. Several of our SM members also belong to that group. She should be able to get good advice over there!


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Thank you so much, I will do that. I knew there had to be a Yorkie forum, just couldn't find it. This will help a lot.


----------



## HappyB

> Thank you so much, I will do that. I knew there had to be a Yorkie forum, just couldn't find it. This will help a lot.[/B]



If the Nashville, Tennessee area isn't too far to go, I can recommend a good breeder there, if you PM me.
This lady does some showing, raises on a limited basis, and loves her Yorkies like we love our Maltese.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

HappyB, I'll have to ask her, she'll be at work tmro and I left a message for her to call me. I will get back with you.


----------



## MaxMommy

Before I got Max, I considered a yorkie. I googled The AMerican Yorkie Association, they have a list of breeders through out the country. I took names + emails of all the yorkie breeders within 3 states around me and emailed them....one letter and blind copied ALL the breeders asking who had pups or who knew someone with pups with a brief intro of who I am and how I found them. The next day, my in box was FULL, they ALL emailed me back with info of when their litters were due, who had litters and who they knew with litters. Very helpful.

If you are in the New York, New Jersey, Conecticut or Pennsylvania area...email me because I still have all my notes and names of breeders.

I just helped someone out who was also looking for yorkies in my area....I did the homework, why not use it to help someone.

these are some of the ones I found:

www.dumontyorkies.com

They had 2 boys

and

www.wingoldyorkies.com

I must be on some breeders emaill list because I just got an email from one with this:
http://newcutie.com/_wsn/page2.html

if you are in my metro area let me know, I still have the whole list + notes.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Thank you so much, that is so nice of you, however, I am in SC. I think my coworker would drive to Savannah or Charlotte but I think that is about as far as she would go. I'm trying to keep her from buying a baby from the newspaper, they're selling for around $800 and there's lotsa ads for them.


----------



## Ladysmom

> Thank you so much, that is so nice of you, however, I am in SC. I think my coworker would drive to Savannah or Charlotte but I think that is about as far as she would go. I'm trying to keep her from buying a baby from the newspaper, they're selling for around $800 and there's lotsa ads for them.[/B]


Oh, gosh, do warn her about buying a puppy from a newspaper ad. Most of them are from 2nd generation pet shop and puppy mill dogs and just as much of a crap shoot healthwise as going directly to the pet store!

Sometimes people don't want to hear about potential health issues down the line and prefer to believe that it couldn't happen to them. If your friend is like that, hit her with the fact that she may end up with a very unYorkie-like Yorkie.

I live in NC and a co-worker got a Yorkie puppy from a newspaper ad. Even though her parents have Yorkies, she didn't do her homework and thought she was saving money by buying from a newspaper ad. It's too soon to tell about any inherited diseases as Sugar is only 2, but she is 10 pounds and has floppy ears! She doesn't look at all like a Yokie except for her coat color.


----------



## MaxMommy

South Carolina's reputable breeder list, as refered by The Yorkshire Club of America:
http://www.ytca.org/


SOUTH CAROLINA 
. Psyche 
Lisa Bridgewater 
Chester SC 
29706-1491 
(803) 581-2732 [email protected] 
P A RobRex 


James R. Cox, Jr. 
Spartanburg SC 
29316-6120 
(864) 599-9015 [email protected] 

P A S R Majorki 
Charles A. Floyd 
Easley SC 
29640-6713 
(864) 294-8938 [email protected] 
P A S R Babriel's 

Tayla Poston 
Latta SC 
29565-4125 
(843) 206-6371 
[email protected] 

P R 
PDQ 
Patrice Quinn 
Rock Hill SC 
29731-0582 
(803) 981-5125 
[email protected]


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I talked with my coworker this morning, she is coming to my office this afternoon. Told her I had more info for her on Yorkies than she ever thought possible. I will give her the Yorkie Club e/m and the address for YorkieTalk and some rescue orgs I found. I told her the worst thing she could do was buy from a pet store (unfortunately her sueprvisor bought a Maltese from a pet store, the dog is white and that is about as close to being a Malt as I can see) anyway, then I told her the second worst thing was to buy from the newspaper. That was when she told me she'd been looking the paper. I almost jumped thru the phone. Anyway, I hope this info helps her, I know she didn't think she'd have to spend a lot on a Yorkie, but I've told her it's pay now or pay later, and I'm living proof of that with my baby. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Ladysmom

Show her this warning from the US Humane Society about buying a puppy from a pet shop, internet website or newspaper ad.

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_adoption_info...buying_a_puppy/

Here's another good one:

http://www.phouka.com/puppy/bdr_irres.html


----------



## MaxMommy

Years ago, before internet...I got both my lhasas from news paper ads. The first, Cocoa, I got from an Orlando back yard breeder. She was healthy through out her life...no major issues at all. The second I got from a long island kennel (I guess a mill?? didn't know what a mill was then). I brought him home and he had cherry eye within days, not covered...so, he had surgery right away. Other than that no issues except the second dog was ALWAYS an insecure fearful pup...even with me at some times. Had to be extra gentle with him.

If you are a first time puppy owner, you don't know a fraction of the things we know now that we have our babies...unless someone tells/warns you. That is the majority of the population.

Hope she finds a suitable baby. Nice of you to help.


----------



## Ladysmom

Good for you for bringing up the personality problems that a poorly bred dog can have. We get so hung up on the potential for genetic illness and other health issues, that sometimes we forget how critical those first few weeks are in a puppy's development are.

Puppy's need a lot of human contact in those early weeks to be properly socialized. I read that if they don't get enough in those first 8 weeks (primary socialization), it effects how they react to humans all their lives. Even an owner's best efforts at secondary socialization after that can't substitute for early memories of humans.

The same thing goes for the lessons a puppy learns from his mom and littermates, things like bite inhibition. When a human tries to train them after-the-fact, it is never as effective as it would have been from momma dog.

So when you get a puppy from a newspaper ad that hasn't been handled enough or is only 6 or 8 weeks old, he may always be that fearful dog Max's Mom described.


----------



## Mystify79

You've already gotten some great references. Yorkie Talk is a great forum to get started on, they have a ton of members and they can refer your friend to some good breeders. Going through the YTCA is a fantastic way to find a puppy. Their website also has links for the local clubs and most have someone in charge of referrals that you can e-mail to get a bigger, more complete listing of breeders in the area. The main YTCA breeder referral page doesn't have everyone listed so definitely check the local club pages. I found my Yorkie breeder through one of the breeders referred to me by the the local club in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. Yorkies are very popular dogs so puppy mills have latched on the breed and you have to be extremely wary of the newspaper breeders.. most aren't going to be offering the healthiest puppies. Your friend might spend more for a YTCA puppy but she'll be glad that she did because she'll more than likely be getting a healthy puppy from someone with many many years of experience. Tell her good luck and that Yorkies are great.


----------



## chloeandj

Good luck to her! She will surely enjoy a yorkie. You've received great advice, yorkietalk.com is a great forum too.

Mystify, Pixie looks so grown up. I have not seen a pic of her in a while. Her hair is getting so long!


----------



## Mystify79

> Good luck to her! She will surely enjoy a yorkie. You've received great advice, yorkietalk.com is a great forum too.
> 
> Mystify, Pixie looks so grown up. I have not seen a pic of her in a while. Her hair is getting so long![/B]


I know! My little girl is growing up! She turns 1 in January.. I don't where the time went.


----------

